# Kid Friendly area @ SOWO



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi people...I am wanting to make sure the little dubbers have an area to stop by for dogs and burgers. Maybe a fun pit for them to socialize kid style. I dont have kids just love them and want to look out for my friends with kids as well as other dub loving parents at sowo. 

I am gonna check on inflatable fun pits tomorrow as my father has some for his church that I may be able to borrow.

this is a thought that snowballed into what will hopefully be a cool place for parents to stop with their kids to get filled and quenched. 
*Please chime in with any help, suggestions, warnings to get this done proper.*
Regards, Tim
UPDATED:
This is where the Family/Kid friendly area will be...








I reserved two inflatable jumpers..








13x18








13x13
RENTAL INFORMATION:
Unit Requested: Happy Face Combo
2nd Unit Requested: Crayon
Date Needed: 05/15/2010
Start Time: 10:00 AM
End Time: 3:00 PM
Put Unit(s) On: Grass
Event Type: Other
Heard About: Referral
COMMENTS:
Rate: $500 (Includes $100 delivery fee). Driver will have to stay at
event.
_ANY DONATIONS TO HELP WITH COST WILL BE APPRECIATED_
(paypal) [email protected]
Also we need:
Condiments for the Dogs n Burgers
Beverages (Kid friendly)
Snack size chips
Anyone that can help transport stuff
Extra Chairs and a table or two
And anything I have not posted or that I have not thought about that will help BRING IT!








There will be a tent also for parents to kick back for a few.
*Pleas IM me with any help you have to offer.*
*Benefactors so far*









Tim(tightdub) 
Pedro(vwcollector) $50
Tina(91cabsters wife) Time and Patience Priceless
Carlik(carlik) Tent and time







BRANDON SMITH (automan) Chapperone







jk

Im posting contributors names and amounts to be clear on whats being accepted and spent...no scams here. Any extra will go towards next years event.
*PASS THE WORD PLEASE* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by TightDub at 3:50 PM 3-13-2010_


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Kid Friendly area @ SOWO (TightDub)*

Love it. Cooley? is this possible?


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

can i hang in the kid area?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Kid Friendly area @ SOWO (thepaintcanman)*

Absolutely. Let me know how big it is. Some kind of waiver will have to be drawn up by the church that owns it and some adult will have to be present while it's in operation. There are other attractions locally that kids really enjoy...check out the Helen,GA link on the homepage of the site. Email me with the details.... [email protected]


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

too many people on "this list" attending sowow...


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (automan89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *automan89* »_can i hang in the kid area?

Chapperone


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

I wonder if our double stroller will fit in my car


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (.:Carlik:.)*

The stroller and the the jetta will fit in the expidition


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_
Chapperone










psh, i wanna play with all the kiddies. wait, that doesn't sound rite.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (automan89)*

I know..right.








Nowadays you have to be clear...but I get it man. I was an afterschool daycare teacher and in school at the time for teaching early childhood education. 
It helps people understand that I really love kids


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i like kids when there old enough to talk, like 5 ish id say. before and after that, there just annyoning.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (automan89)*

Yeah...Its A fine line between smart and annoying when it comes to kids








Seems the idea has fizzled due to response to this thread and my IMs.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

Seems the idea has fizzled due to response to this thread and my IMs. [/QUOTE]
Not at all, I travel a lot and haven't been able to respond. I will answer your PM today and share some thoughts with you.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (91cabster)*

COOL! 
I want to go about this thing correct and have no direction other than good intentions.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

Tim,
I know you have good intentions. Call me and we can discuss it more in detail.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SMOOTH)*

* Thanks Matt.* 
Im still lining up my ideas and offerings for this. I will call u monday with everything I have in order. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

*This is gonna happen.* We have a few folk already willing to help make this a really nice addition to SOWO
Any other help with supplies and ideas would be great. I will post a list of needs when I get a better idea. I for one will supply dogs and buns for 100. I will try to do burgers and buns as well but times are tough







(waits for other generous folk to chime in)








Feel free to post any offerings or IM me with what you can do to contribute.
Keep in mind its for the kids and its free just because we love em and want em to enjoy SOWO too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh yeah...Im working on kiddie swag bags so any goodies you or your job can offer for them wd be great as well. I already have some coloring books and maybe picking up some VW diecast to add. Depends on what I find.










_Modified by TightDub at 10:01 PM 2-15-2010_


----------



## :Jeremy: (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

count me and lauren in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , can't wait for swag bags


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (v.vdubb)*



v.vdubb said:


> count me and lauren in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , can't wait for swag bags
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (91cabster)*

The intrigue is gonna have a shaved bay







truth.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (v.vdubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v.vdubb* »_count me and lauren in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , can't wait for swag bags

















She is beautiful man...good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cant wait to hang out and enjoy this weekend with like minded cool people. Life is short folks we should enjoy each other http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## :Jeremy: (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (91cabster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91cabster* »_both noticed your sig...._*Olds Intringue!*_ that is effin awesome. 

yea , def agree on the no car payments, that pic is actually in my wife's mercedes wagon, I drive the olds


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (v.vdubb)*

Everything is coming together for this..updates later today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

love the Recaro baby seat.
My wife's Passat turbo has two Recaro baby seats in the back


----------



## runawyrbt (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubspeed)*

This is a great idea! I'm really excited to hear that someone is putting together something like this. 2 littles myself.. and nothing like a little place for them to get out some energy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)

I'll probably have my crew coming along too..and we'll be stopping by the SoWo Kiddie Zone


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (PiSSAT4motion)*

Glad to see more posts for this..new info added up top:thumbup: 
*DONATIONS NEEDED* please consider helping whether you have kids or not...its a good thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw collector (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_Glad to see more posts for this..new info added up top:thumbup: 
*DONATIONS NEEDED* please consider helping whether you have kids or not...its a good thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

IM sent!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (vw collector)*

paypal info added http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (TightDub)*

Thanks for all the effort Tim! Tina is really looking forward to helping out with the little ones. Folks, please help Tim with this, he's bringing this fun family addition to SOWO at great expense to himself because he loves kids and dublife.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (91cabster)*

Thanks...

_Quote, originally posted by *91cabster* »_... because he loves kids and dublife.









Summed it up nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





















*BIG Props to Tim* for getting the ball rolling on this. 
Donation will be sent today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Anyone up for a group photo w/ the kiddies at a specific time?


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (autotragik b3attlewagen)*

I can bring hot dogs































No seriously let me know what i can do to help out guys and gals http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (autotragik b3attlewagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autotragik b3attlewagen* »_Anyone up for a group photo w/ the kiddies at a specific time? 

Cool...years to come future dubbers will use it to validate their dub bloodline








What do yall think about a clown magician or some kind of brief family entertainment? Is that overkill? Im thinkin some kids will be scared of a clown


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (eurolicious)*

Bring em...they can be the petting zoo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_ 
Greg (automan) Chapperone







jk




my name isnt Greg







thats my cousin's name


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_What do yall think about a clown magician or some kind of brief family entertainment? Is that overkill? Im thinkin some kids will be scared of a clown










Clowns gice me the creeps. You ever seen "It".


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (automan89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *automan89* »_
my name isnt Greg







thats my cousin's name









Sah Dah Tay my brutha...my bad shoulda duoble checked that.
cabster.."IT' is exactly why I asked


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_
Sah Dah Tay my brutha...my bad shoulda duoble checked that.



thats better, dont slip up again.







i can prob bring koolaid or juice boxes for the kids. if i dont drink them all first.


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *91cabster* »_
Clowns gice me the creeps. You ever seen "It". 


eff this. if theres clowns i wont be around. its hereditary. half my family hates them. they give me the hebegeebees.


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (automan89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *automan89* »_
i can prob bring koolaid or juice boxes for the kids.

Here Alex you can thank me later...


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thats the only kid drink i can think of. i dont want to bring soda and have the kids bouncing off the cars. altho ill have me some rum and coke while im walking around. dont worry i wont give the kids any. that means you too Casey


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (automan89)*

_Modified by 91cabster at 4:55 PM 3-5-2010_


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

**** YOU!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (automan89)*

What did I miss?








Okay okay...no clowns I promise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i think i hurt his feelings? i guess he didnt catch my interwebz sarcasm.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (automan89)*

Here you go, these aren't so scary....


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hahaha. there was a kid in high school that was obsessed with ICP and south park. this brings back memories.


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

to those that dont believe clowns are scary.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olal23PecUc


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (automan89)*

bump


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Kid Friendly area @ SOWO (TightDub)*

*Please chime in with any help, suggestions, warnings to get this done proper.*
Regards, Tim
UPDATED:
This is where the Family/Kid friendly area will be...








I reserved two inflatable jumpers..








13x18








13x13
RENTAL INFORMATION:
Unit Requested: Happy Face Combo
2nd Unit Requested: Crayon
Date Needed: 05/15/2010
Start Time: 10:00 AM
End Time: 3:00 PM
Put Unit(s) On: Grass
Event Type: Other
Heard About: Referral
COMMENTS:
Rate: $500 (Includes $100 delivery fee). Driver will have to stay at
event.
_ANY DONATIONS TO HELP WITH COST WILL BE APPRECIATED_
(paypal) [email protected]
Also we need:
Condiments for the Dogs n Burgers
Beverages (Kid friendly)
Snack size chips
Anyone that can help transport stuff
Extra Chairs and a table or two
And anything I have not posted or that I have not thought about that will help BRING IT!








There will be a tent also for parents to kick back for a few.
*Pleas IM me with any help you have to offer.*
*PASS THE WORD PLEASE* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

paypal donation coming for ya on friday after I get paid, Tim http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (autotragik b3attlewagen)*

Thanks (autotragik)Kris..and Media(Jeff) for helpin out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

sure man. killer idea.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (media)*

Yeah...Kris actually suggested I open my original idea up to every ones kids. I agreed that that was the thing to do...it takes a village http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have a buddy that is donating some more hotwheels and matchbox vws for the kiddie swag bags. Things are coming together and picking up steam


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_ I have a buddy that is donating some more hotwheels and matchbox vws for the kiddie swag bags. 

How many do you anticipate we will need?
Im hoping to have _about _40 laying around


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (86vwgti8v)*

Matt says last year it was 40+ so Im hopin to have twice as many so that we can do at least two cars per kid.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
IM me the models u have so I can get others for variety. I know you have a big selection up there


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I got A LOT of doubles and triples of certain cars. been a while since I looked.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

Tim, it was super kuhl to meet you the other day. Really looking fwd to this year's SOWO. Sounds like it will top the previous years by leaps and bounds. Very impressive to hear what you all are doing for the kids. Especially since some don't even have kids!
I am going to see if I can get some stickers printed. Kids love stickers. I will design something custom SOWO/VW/Audi for this if I can get it done. I have some contacts in the vinyl industry that may be able to connect me to someone with a sticker connection. If anyone has any suggestions, let me know.
I want to be a part of this "SOWO kids". (especially since I have one and another is on the way.







)
keep up the good work everyone! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (media)*

Thanks Jeff. It was a pleasure meeting you as well. The sticker idea is awesome. I will see if I can come up with any ideas as far as design. 
Congrats on the one on the way too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Tim Daddy love the kidz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (autotragik b3attlewagen)*








I do...I have vivid memories from when I was a youngin..and I like to think this will be one of those things for sowo kids to thinkback on too.
Workin on a model car display for them(no touch). Hopefully inspire a build off/diecast modded car show for them for next year. They can display their rides proudly. Hopefully judge and give them all a prize for trying.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

Wow Tim, you've really turned this into something special. Tina is looking forward to helping you...but she did say if you show up in a van that says "Free Candy and Puppies" she's calling the cops!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (91cabster)*








Nah...I do have free puppies tho. No van







I luh da pooches too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

doggies http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

found a place to print my stickers. now i just need to design them.
3" round is what I am picturing.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

Here are a few ideas that I threw together last night.
Wasn't sure about using an airkuhl'd with this being primarily an H20 show, but thought the pic was kuhl.
Don't know who's mk3 that is, so if someone recognizes it, let me know. Don't want to snag a pic without permission. Just found it with a bit of help from my friend google...

















None of this will be done for any profit anyhow, so I don't see that there would be any issues, but just in case...
constructive criticism, suggestions, any 'safe photos' that you have that may look good in this place. Let me know.
I will only be able to do one design unless someone wants to help foot the bill, so let me know what'cha like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will toss some more ideas/different cars in there when I get some free time.
Looking for input on what to call the little people too...


_Modified by media at 7:58 PM 4-5-2010_


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i like all of those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i somewhat agree with the pic being a watercooled seeing as that is whats mostly there but we cant forget the aircooleds that started it all.
i wish i was good at creating those things...


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (automan89)*

thanks.
I just saw the bus leaping through the air and thought "fun" & "kids".
I may have to resort to my fine art skillz and sketch up something unique using the "fun" of the bus, but with something H20.
Then I wouldn't have to worry about anyone getting bent over the use of their image..









Don't want to infringe on copyrights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i got some crappy pics of my crappy mk4 if u need it. im sure somethin creative could be made of it.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

Tim, in regards to the die-cast. I went thre 1 box of extras and have 20 cars that are new in pack. I still have another box to go threw. What I want to know, do you care if they are opened? Do you plan on opening them for the bags? The reason I ask is cause I have a bunch of opened cars too.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (86vwgti8v)*

I don't think the kid's will care. I would be more concerned about running out and not having enough to go around, rather than being in boxes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

BTW, Brandon - shoot me links to pics and I will see what I can do with 'em. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (media)*


_Quote, originally posted by *media* »_I don't think the kid's will care. I would be more concerned about running out and not having enough to go around, rather than being in boxes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I have to dis agree...kids like opening toys and throwing the pakage down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Its part of the fun








But seriously as long as they all get a car or two its fine open or not http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hey Jeff...What about a cartooned dub on the sticker? I can go get one done and send it...just need a model to use. I think beetles are good cause kids recognize em...but I could be a lil bias now


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_
I have to dis agree...kids like opening toys and throwing the pakage down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Its part of the fun








But seriously as long as they all get a car or two its fine open or not http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
*good point* 
Hey Jeff...What about a cartooned dub on the sticker? I can go get one done and send it...just need a model to use. I think beetles are good cause kids recognize em...but I could be a lil bias now









that is what I was thinking too, very recognizable to them, and with the cartooned portion, that is where my fine art skillz come into play. If you want to contribute an image, i will add it to the list and we can all vote, but I will put something together beetle stylz as well. just got a lot going on today, so it won't be for a minute. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (media)*

A perfect compromise would be to find some of the pics of the VW Concept Transporter they SHOUD'VE built!


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (91cabster)*

I use to have a bunch of black and white pics that where used for coloring by my kids. I got the pics from vortex. Ill do some diggin around when I get home, it might be a good thought to include pics for them to color


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (86vwgti8v)*

Cool...I have some water color books for them as well. They are in french tho...but kids dont read and color anyway








Who knows...it may spark a curiosity for learning a new language


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

heres what I found so far on my pc..some are in color but just for reference or something..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: (86vwgti8v)*

If your thinking the kids will be coloring on the spot, should we have a long table for them. I've got a bifold table I could bring


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

hadn't thought about it, but my daughter LOVES to color, so that sounds like a good idea to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

either that or send them on there way with the pics..
found some more...


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

kids will need something to do in the hotel rooms also...something to think about...
I went to a bluegrass concert saturday. thought the kids would get bored quick and it would be rough. they where giving out bubbles and pencils with flags on them that my kids played with until the fireworks started.
something so simple made my after noon much easier.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: (86vwgti8v)*

indeed. i know that feeling.
for that matter, forget the whole blowup castle deal, just bring some refrigerator boxes!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (media)*

Cool Cool Cool! I have a lot of crayons markers and coloring pencils I could bring. Bring as many pics to color as possible...its a good way for them to express their creativity on the cars and its on theme. We can even pick a winner for a shirt next year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Im so glad you all are excited and gears running about this. 
*Thank You all...its priceless *










_Modified by TightDub at 9:01 PM 4-6-2010_


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I am not sure how many if any I could bring. My printer at home is pretty much dead, my girlfriend said she could make a few copies at work but is unsure as to how many. 
I will do what I can. Any extras can go home with parents with kids anyway.
Also, My kids wont be in attendance this year, can I reserve 3 bags to take home to them? mainly want the stickers, they Dont need the diecast.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: (86vwgti8v)*

if you can scan the pages hi-res and toss them up here, i can print as many as we need. 50? 100?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (media)*

what you see up above is all I got. they are on my pc and also on vortex
not sure how to scan them back in as high res....is that possable


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: (86vwgti8v)*

right on. i will see what i can do to put together some pages to color.
i was planning on 100 stickers. 100 pages to color sound good too? I will make sure there is a variety. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
will try to get that tomorrow, but we'll see how time goes.
EDIT:
I am really digging number 17.
BTW, do you have these in black and white? I can yank the color out, but it would save me some work..



















_Modified by media at 10:27 PM 4-6-2010_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (86vwgti8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86vwgti8v* »_


















I like these two...maybe w the sowo and junoir enthus.on the second or on a euro tag in the first w sowo on the window?? Just trowing back ideas...Im diggin the round ones w the rsi too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sam...your kids will be good on the bags you asked about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TightDub at 11:19 PM 4-6-2010_


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i like # 16 and 17 the best http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (automan89)*

I like number 17.
I don't have those in black and white, I'd love to have that cabby in black and white though. My kids love coloring these things.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (86vwgti8v)*

no problem. i'll make'em B&W. I will print some for the show, and post up the B&W so you can grab'em for later as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

moar biggar caddyness
















I will lay these out later and give it a nice look. Probably see what I can fit out of all those B&W per page and do two versions x 50 each.
I will throw the SOWÖ script on them and whatever title you all like. Junior Enthusiast is what I am diggin'.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (media)*

That is awesome!!


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

thx.
last one is pretty rough, but started with a pretty small image... it won't look so bad when it is downsized on a page with a few other cars though.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (media)*

You know...Im thinkin...gettin some Sowo coloring books bound for next year.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

let me know if you need help putting it together. i have printer connections and obviously can do the layout. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (media)*


_Quote, originally posted by *media* »_









Just a thought, how 'bout reducing that script to "SOWO DubKidz" or something?


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (91cabster)*

how bout...SOWO kidfest?? 
Dont mind me...Im just throwing out thoughts too















SOWO Dubbergarten??


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91cabster* »_
Just a thought, how 'bout reducing that script to "SOWO DubKidz" or something?

i like that. i need to do some searching on fonts. don't have anything quite as decorative as the one used on the sowo site. just old english type 5h1t








nice. dubbergarten. 
no bad ideas here man. keep the ideas coming! brainstorming is a great thing. that is all i am doing!! throwin' out ideas til the right one hits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by media at 3:52 PM 4-7-2010_


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

hmm.. maybe i can clean up the text a bit and use what i have. quality is crap when pulled from the website though... will see what i can do. i have some tricks.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (media)*

I hope you all will consider being a part of this next year. We can keep the ideas rolling year round. Even form a committee of sorts so the SOWO hosts wont have to bother with it in addition to making the show great.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

I will def. Take part next year, will prob. Even bring my kids now that I am sure they will have something to do.
Were setting the bar pretty high for next year but we got some good ideas already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_ I hope you all will consider being a part of this next year. We can keep the ideas rolling year round. Even form a committee of sorts so the SOWO hosts wont have to bother with it in addition to making the show great.

Don't worry about us Tim....you're now the Official Mayor of Toddler Town. As long as your willing to do it we happy to let you, and don't have any worries about it!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (91cabster)*


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

Mr. Mayor, I will gladly assume the responsability for next years die cast provider.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (86vwgti8v)*

found some more...


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

















werd.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (media)*

I like the "dubkids" on the angle. 20 23 26, I think I like 26 best, tough call. Looks awesome!


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

thx.
i am leaning towards 26 as well. i will make some minor tweaks to it, maybe move the placement of the windmill slightly.. stuff like that. i think that is the winner though. now that i have a 'look', i can finish the coloring pages. i have them laid out, they just needed a title or something. now i have one.
i am diggin' the "dübkids" tag.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (media)*


_Quote, originally posted by *media* »_
















werd.

I love this! Partially because it looks like my car.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

awesome. glad others are diggin' it.
I will have 100 of 'em, you are welcomed to whatever is left after the dübkids get their share!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (86vwgti8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86vwgti8v* »_Mr. Mayor, I will gladly assume the responsability for next years die cast provider.

Thats awesome of you Sam..but I cant ask you to do that alone...I will help you with that jus cause I collect them too. The more...the better tha goddie bag








All of you all helping is priceless. I love that the thread is moving and people are posting great ideas and input.
I like the new batch..26 is my pick as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

thanks to you Tim for getting the ball rolling on this whole deal. you get http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_
Thats awesome of you Sam..but I cant ask you to do that alone...I will help you with that jus cause I collect them too. The more...the better tha goddie bag








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

allrighty, then I will be stocking up for next year. after I get this years together and out the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*









done.
coloring books next.


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (media)*

This is coming along great tim! hopefully my youngins will be able to come and enjoy this! I know carlie will like that jump around!


----------



## cactu4r (Feb 14, 2006)

kind of an afterthought, but if you wanted a bit of competition for the kids, there's an aircooled show in decatur that does something...
they set up a bit of track kinda like a pinehill derby, and the kids will 'race' their hot wheels or matchbox vw's.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

nice. just need some type of track i suppose, since they will be getting cars.


_Modified by media at 11:50 AM 4-9-2010_


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (media)*

I use to have a hotwheels downhill drag track, 4 lanes wide, I lost some of the pieces though. It was cheap. Like 20$ might try to get another. 
Stickers look great BTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (cactu4r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cactu4r* »_kind of an afterthought, but if you wanted a bit of competition for the kids, there's an aircooled show in decatur that does something...
they set up a bit of track kinda like a pinehill derby, and the kids will 'race' their hot wheels or matchbox vw's. 

Sounds cool...Me and a few others are working on a model build off and a derby car race for next year. May have a display this year for kids to view and info on entrance for the first sowo jr. car show. the following year. Parents can get involved but it has to be the kids ideas if so...







They will be interviewed to see if they know what they did








Im thinkin too many kids get bored and throw hot wheels..roll em on the sides of cars...stickers everywhere ...etc.. to give em out early. I would like for that to be a 'goin home goody bag'. It will also ease confusion giving them out I think. Eliminte extra debris etc...


----------



## cactu4r (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (media)*

i was gonna say, i could donate a couple of 'out of the box' vw's. (also, hot wheels put out a 24h nurburgring scirocco this year. looks really neat if you can find it).


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

is there any interest in t-shirts with the dübkids design on it? i thought it might be kind of kuhl to have a shirt for my little one.
i would just have to recoup the cost though. ..can't afford to give everyone shirts.. but i would be willing to do the legwork to get it done if i had pre-orders and only charge what it would cost me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i will research the cost and post back what i find out. i think, either way, i will get one done for my girl. so just let me know if anyone else wants one.








gonna talk to the SoWo gods and make sure it is kühl with them first though of course... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*EDIT:*
looks like we are a go. i will look into costs asap and let you know. again, i don't want to make a penny off of this, just trying to do something kuhl for everyone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by media at 10:25 AM 4-10-2010_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (media)*

Lets get the pic nic part done b4 getting to ahead of the cause. Tshirts are fine but we still gotta feed em all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *media* »_<a id="link_19" href="http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a124/18tdesign/SOWO_dbkids_3in_sticker.jpg" target="_blank">http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a124/18tdesign/SOWO_dbkids_3in_sticker.jpg</a>
done.
coloring books next.










That looks fantastic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *cactu4r* »_kind of an afterthought, but if you wanted a bit of competition for the kids, there's an aircooled show in decatur that does something...
they set up a bit of track kinda like a pinehill derby, and the kids will 'race' their hot wheels or matchbox vw's. 


Deff do-able for next year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *media* »_is there any interest in t-shirts with the dübkids design on it? i thought it might be kind of kuhl to have a shirt for my little one.


Sounds fantastic if you can make it work. I would for sure buy a couple for my muchkin.








Although I do agree w/ Tim about taking care of the Pick-i-nik part 1st. Better to do a few things really well; then many things, poorly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Next year will be better and bigger as I am sure we will get more folks that want to be involved.


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Tim, I can help w/ the following. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_ 
Beverages (Kid friendly)
Snack size chips
transport stuff (My car will be pretty loaded down w/ stuff already, but will squeeze in what I can


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

good point tim. i just planned on getting a shirt printed for my girl anyhow, and thought others might be interested.
also with that, i wanted them to be wearable at the event, so i can wash them all in a hypoallergenic Dreft detergent so that they are ready to be worn. obviously there will be many more kids there, who's parents haven't seen this thread. But for those participating in the planning and what not, thought this would be a neat idea.
..i am an artist and my mind is always racing on ideas for new art.... t-shirts fit that bill.








how many kids are you thinking we should plan for? my girl loves fruit punch juice boxes. there are about 10 to a pack, so I can grab a variety of flavors maybe 4-5 of those. maybe more? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by media at 11:15 AM 4-11-2010_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (autotragik b3attlewagen)*

Thanks Kris. Gonna definitely take you up on the transport part...any help with that is good...
Im posting a list tonite and hopefully we can update it as people chime in. _If all goes well I may get a bunch of sowo cup cakes made for the kiddos to take home._ 
Im excited about the help I have been getting. A few others have made donations for this and it has helped tremendously http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
All in all it will be a nice addition to Sowo...Thanks to Jeff(media) for all your motivation, input and help in the thread and out. Some folks may not know we speak regulary even tho we post here.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Kid Friendly area @ SOWO (TightDub)*



TightDub said:


> This is a thought that snowballed into what will hopefully be a cool place for parents to stop with their kids to get filled and quenched.
> *Please chime in with any help, suggestions, warnings to get this done proper.*
> Regards, Tim
> UPDATED:
> ...


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *media* »_
how many kids are you thinking we should plan for? my girl loves fruit punch juice boxes. there are about 10 to a pack, so I can grab a variety of flavors maybe 4-5 of those. maybe more? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



capri-sun is amazing. i might even buy me a box for myself








but i could help with transporting goods. i dont think my car will be loaded down too much. and i can also bring ketchup, mayo, mustard, etc, etc.


_Modified by automan89 at 3:54 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (automan89)*

Juice boxes are great. No cups needed and nothin wasted...maybe freeze em the nighty b4







..I was told to expect about 40-50 compared to the number of lil attendees at sowo last year.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

right on. put me down for supplying 50 juice boxes. these will be 100% juice. none of that 10% juice $h1t.










_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_...Thanks to Jeff(media) for all your motivation, input and help in the thread and out. Some folks may not know we speak regulary even tho we post here.










my pleasure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by media at 4:15 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (automan89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *automan89* »_
capri-sun is amazing. i might even buy me a box for myself








but i could help with transporting goods. i dont think my car will be loaded down too much. and i can also bring ketchup, mayo, mustard, etc, etc.


Cool man! I will IM you to get a definate on this and the etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will put you down for the juice boxes Jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (.:Carlik:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Carlik:.* »_This is coming along great tim! hopefully my youngins will be able to come and enjoy this! I know carlie will like that jump around! 










Funny thing is Carlie is the sole reason I thought of a kid friendly area originally. Kris Verock put fertilizer on the idea and here we are


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_
Funny thing is Carlie is the sole reason I thought of a kid friendly area originally. Kris Verock put fertilizer on the idea and here we are










Team Effort http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Tim, you need help buying burgers/ buns/ hotdogs? 
I am also planing on buying bottled water since others have stepped up for juice drinks, and I can get napkins too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*coloring books. CHECK.*

coloring books.
check.
50 copies of each.
Here they are, in case anyone wants to grab them for their kids at a later date:
* Page One* 
* Page Two* 
* Page Three* 
* Page Four* 
* Page Five*


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: coloring books. CHECK. (media)*

Awesome mang http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Stickers.
Check.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 09TiguanGal (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (media)*

I really love this idea!


----------



## iScrape (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (09TiguanGal)*

this is great..
me,my wife and my little booger will be there for sure.. just to let her walk around
she too young for the bounce houses.


----------



## dubwife_331 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (iScrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iScrape* »_this is great..
me,my wife and my little booger will be there for sure.. just to let her walk around
she too young for the bounce houses.










dang that little girl is cute! i wonder who her mommy is








this is an awesome idea. we will definetly be bringing this little one there to roam around!


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

My fiancee and I don't have any kids yet, but we'd be more then willing to stop on by with our pup when we're there.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_My fiancee and I don't have any kids yet, but we'd be more then willing to stop on by with our pup when we're there.
 
I agree. He'll definitely donate his loving to the 'petting zoo' idea. And trust me, he'll sit there and let all those little hands rub him. He's an attention whore for real! He's had a 18month old already come up on him, and pull his ears and he's just chilled out. I trust him completely.


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *iScrape* »_
she too young for the bounce houses.


im pretty sure thats how she got here


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wyatt takes commands from little kids! How awesome is that! I can't wait. I was so proud of him at he doggie park today!


----------



## dewhitcomb18T (Mar 4, 2005)

What would a kids place be without face painting? And what would a dubkids place be without kids having vw and audi symbols painted on their arms and faces? Maybe a BBS LM on the arm...?


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (dewhitcomb18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dewhitcomb18T* »_What would a kids place be without face painting? And what would a dubkids place be without kids having vw and audi symbols painted on their arms and faces? Maybe a BBS LM on the arm...?

THIS!!!! BrING IT!







Any one cant paint on a kids face they love any paint on em. Bring the paint and we can get some folks to do it. I did it at a holloween party once and the line never ended until the party did....like a kiddie bar of sorts








Can anyone do a stincile for the harder symbols and that way it will be easier?
Fast
VW
Audi
NB logo
sowo kid
I heart mom(tatoo style on arm)
Just some ideas along w what was thrown out.
The pic of the pooch is a seller







. He looks very sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks like we need a sowo doggie area. Thinkin maybe a pooch top model


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: (TightDub)*

i _should_ be able to get these stencils done, but I'm in the middle of a handful of other projects right now, so if someone beats me to it, please post up and let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (media)*

Shane(Dubvinci) is bringing the *HOT* dogs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TightDub at 12:30 PM 4-27-2010_


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (TightDub)*

I started a thread. Not much taking off there. A few people have posted. :/


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_I started a thread. Not much taking off there. A few people have posted. :/

It does that sometimes...this one started slow as well


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_Shane(Dubvinci) is bringing the *HOT* dogs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



thats no surprise that _he_ would bring the wieners.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_Shane(Dubvinci) is bringing the *HOT* dogs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by TightDub at 12:30 PM 4-27-2010_

yes sir!!!!!


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (automan89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *automan89* »_
thats no surprise that _he_ would bring the wieners.


you mad??????


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubvinci* »_
you mad??????











I'll be bringing bottled waters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

any ideas on the stencil material? I was first thinking just plain paper, but it will soak quickly with paint and be useless. This would require many to be made, which sounds like a lot more work than it needs to be.
thoughts?

....maybe cardboard, but that seems like it will be difficult to work with as well.










_Modified by media at 2:36 PM 4-27-2010_


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubvinci* »_

you mad??????


nevar!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

For a stencil material, you'd be best to use a thin layered plastic. A craft store or maybe even walmart should have blank stencil sheets that you can then cut out with x-acto knives to make things nicely detailed.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*

good call. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (media)*

Yeah...I will go check on this today at a craft/hobby shop...Im thinkin SamFlax for the plastic and WalMart should have everything else cheaper.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TightDub)*

Hey, Tightdub. 
I learned how to do stencils on deployment. Scuba is right, (my fiance). 
:wink: http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Should make up for my biatchy-ness this morning. hahahaha. 
I'm sure if MEDIA could produce some designs, Scuba and I could punch out a few stencils. He just finished the backings to my knitted coasters.
On deployment, We used a thin piece of cardboard. Worked great! Getting small details with x-ato knives sucks just as bad as scissors. 
Since this will be a face painting effort - ya'll will need some serious bigger designs and smaller brushes. 
And dood - * GO TO ACMOORE!* Ours has a HUGE isle just dedicated to clearance. I'm more than sure we could find supplies in there.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (breane24)*

PLAN.
I will get some designs up for you asap. I will use my daughter as a model to make sure the size is good.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Card stock could work as well, but either way, that should work, and might even conform to faces and skin better then a stiff plastic would.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: (TightDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TightDub* »_
THIS!!!! BrING IT!







Any one cant paint on a kids face they love any paint on em. Bring the paint and we can get some folks to do it. I did it at a holloween party once and the line never ended until the party did....like a kiddie bar of sorts








Can anyone do a stincile for the harder symbols and that way it will be easier?
Fast
VW
Audi
NB logo
sowo kid
I heart mom(tatoo style on arm)
Just some ideas along w what was thrown out.
The pic of the pooch is a seller







. He looks very sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks like we need a sowo doggie area. Thinkin maybe a pooch top model









I have all of these, as well as an audi with vw in the middle of one ring and an .:R - i will test fit on my daughter this evening and post up the final page of images.
with the heart, it will just be a heart with a blank banner. you can write whatever you want that way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Sounds like some great ideas, so lets see the pictures and hopefully we can get some stuff together.
Time's running out, we have a little more than 2 weeks left to get everything all squared away.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

all i have available, but the size may be off. haven't had a chance to test fit on my daughter yet, so two variations are there.
other stuff is at home. i will post tonight.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Looks good to me man.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_Card stock could work as well, but either way, that should work, and might even conform to faces and skin better then a stiff plastic would.

Makes sense but not all plastic is stiff. I was thinkin more like the clear wrap that is used for wrapping flowers sometimes.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Kid Friendly area @ SOWO (TightDub)*

UPDATED:
This is where the Family/Kid friendly area will be...








I reserved two inflatable jumpers..








13x18








13x13
RENTAL INFORMATION:
Unit Requested: Happy Face Combo
2nd Unit Requested: Crayon
Date Needed: 05/15/2010
Start Time: 10:00 AM
End Time: 3:00 PM
Put Unit(s) On: Grass
Event Type: Other
Heard About: Referral
COMMENTS:
Rate: $500 (Includes $100 delivery fee). Driver will have to stay at
event.
_ANY DONATIONS TO HELP WITH COST WILL BE APPRECIATED_
(paypal) [email protected]
Also we need:
Ketchup(automan/Brandon)
Mustard(atuoman)
Napkins
Beverages (media/Jeff/50 juice boxes) 
Water (Kris/Autotrajik..)
Snack size chips
Two Tables
Any Chairs 
Generator (for fans and radio in tent area)(_I have a maybe on this_)
Buns (for burgers and dogs)
Dogs (Dubvinci/Shane)
Burgers(Southside)
Anyone that can help transport stuff

And anything I have not posted or that I have not thought about that will help BRING IT!








There will be a tent also for parents to kick back for a few.
*Pleas IM me with any help you have to offer.*
*Benefactors so far*









*Tim(tightdub) 
Pedro(vwcollector) $50
Tina(91cabsters wife) Time and Patience Priceless
Carlik(carlik) Tent and time $100
Kris(autotragik....)$30 Time/transport
Jeff(media) $20 Time and Resources
Brandon(automan) Chapperone*







jk

*Thanks all who offer help and suggestions *








Please IM me with anything you promised to bring. I am finalizing everything we have so that I can cover whats not http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: Kid Friendly area @ SOWO (TightDub)*

So far I have 44 cars in the packs...I might have more though.
I also have opened cars but I dont think that wouyld be fair to kids that got to open theres..











_Modified by 86vwgti8v at 7:03 PM 4-29-2010_


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Kid Friendly area @ SOWO (86vwgti8v)*

wow. nice!


----------



## 09TiguanGal (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Kid Friendly area @ SOWO (media)*

I could help some if needed


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

moar stencils
and 6 pages.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (media)*

hey i gotta idea for the car pics for the kids to color...what if you printed out the cars with no wheels and then printed off a bunch of different wheels and let the kids put the wheels they like on their car...its a way for them to "mod" a car at the car show!!! just a thought.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (dubvinci)*

That'd be cool- but that could be lots of added mess. Especially, if it gets windy.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

yeah, i thought about that when i was putting them together. a couple of the cars were actually missing the wheels. thought it would be kuhl if the kids could just draw in their own wheels. we can look at that option next year for sure. maybe just on some of the cars. already have a ton of these things printed out though.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (media)*

media sending you a pm.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

breane24 receiving your pm.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (media)*

Okay so we have a diecast/model display in the works for this year. It will be hands off but meant to inspire the capable little ones to enter the model build off next year. Also next year we will have the hot wheels track and have hotwheels/matchbox derby races for goodies. If possible I will get it this year. Hopefully this will encourage them to build and bring their own stuff for the event next year. (every kid will win)


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (media)*


_Quote, originally posted by *media* »_breane24 receiving your pm.









Did you ever watch 3rd rock from the sun? 










_Modified by breane24 at 11:03 AM 4-30-2010_


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (breane24)*

breane24 is "the BIG Giant Head"


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (media)*

Bull****. Not likely. Not the last time I checked. LOL.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (breane24)*

*Did I say thank you all for helping this thing come together?*
Well _THANKS_ again...some folks seem to complain and not contribute..._I really appreciate all who sent donations and offered help_.
I cant get some of my closest buddies (w kids) to care enough...but there are a few who do...*THANKS THANKS THANKS.....a billion *








This post is motivated by positive feelings about the event...nothing more


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Do we need to do anything in preparation for this, since we'll be stopping by at all? Stencils or anything?


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

8 days away  

Tim, I'll be hitting you up to see if you need help w/ transport.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Cool..Scuba..Im not sure what you are asking abt the stencils?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Tim, 
Hit me up when you get to Helen. You got the digits.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

I willl be contacting all who offered help with this...Crunch time folks=)


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

woo found the thread again. i gotta get my stuff this week before i forget.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Okay so here we are two days away and I am checkin with everyone to see where you are on offers. 
I sent Ims to the people I havent taled to since the vortex change up. Im hopin everything will come together for the best first family/kids area possible. Im confident in those that poseted to follow though which is why I did not badger you all. I am counting on you as well as myself to follow through. 
I can say I can definately bring the following: 
TENT 
2 small tables 
Chairs(just a few) 
Grill Charcoal 
Cooking Utensiles 
Burgers(gotta get) 
Buns(gotta get) 
Extra swag Goodies n Bags(*Sam/86vwgti8v* sent a ton of diecast for this already)Awesome sight! 
Generator(gotta pick up) 
Radio 
Fan(in case theres a breeze deficit) 
*Jeff/Media* has covered these items: 
Juice boxes 
Sowo Kids Stickers 
All print needs and psoters 
*Brandon/Automan* is bringing: 
Ketchup 
Mustard 
Mayo 
*Shane/Dubvinci* is bringing: 
_weenies_:rofl: 

Im sure Im forgetting something so I will update this throught out this day and tomorrow. 
Again, Im confident in the help but I do need your finals a definates on contribution to this. 
Thanks again, Tim


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

I was just thinkin if anyone can bring any blankets for pic nic seating for the kiddos...it wd help ease the need for chairs and tables. Its not like we are giving them ribs.. 
Gonna serve the food around lunch time...up to 1pm. We are not working too hard cause this is gonna be fun not stressful at all. 
Anything left once the kids are served is privilage to Sowo kids support team and friends and family. 
After the dogs n burgers are done..the grill will be open for any other item u may want to bring and cook for yourself. There may be a charcoal run needed.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a small amount of charcoal and fluid in my garage that I will toss in the car. It's not much, just left over from pre-gas grill days.. but every little bit.


oh and don't forget, i have the coloring books, but haven't got the coloring utensils. someone on that?


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

got 10 1/24th and such die-cast set aside for display to bring. If space permits I'll bring more. space is tight with 2 twelves in a cabrio....
talked to tim earlier he said he was cool on coloring utensils


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

went and got the condiments tonight. looking forward to this.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Crayons and coloring pencils are covered. Got some for em to use and some to take with. Thanks to everyone who got back to me so quickly today. This is going to be cool.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

finished setting everything aside this eve. i think i am actually ready before the day of.. 

....now the car just needs another bath. def looking fwd to this! :thumb:


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Im workin over here myself...here is the swag bag so far. Goin for some sweet treats to add to em









I have lil Ty bears, bunnys, and ducks. Also I have some bigger stuffed bears that wont fit in the bag. LMK if you want to add anything in em. They will be given out in the kiddie area near the end of the festivities. Take home goodie bag...debris and all:thumb:


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

very nice! you sir are a rockstar.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Ditto Jeff. Just rolling with the energy of the rest of yall. 
I have some extra stuff for the kids of the contributing parents. Just a token of my appreciation for all your help and motivation.


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

I want a duck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111!!!one!!!!eleventy!!!!111


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

automan89 said:


> I want a duck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111!!!one!!!!eleventy!!!!111


No problem..:thumb:


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

only if you have left overs. i cant let a kid go without because im greedy.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

So much stuff over here...a duck or two wont hurt..I already put it aside...Im keeping one now as well.


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

just aslong as the kids get what there suppose to i wont feel bad.


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

got water, chips, and napkins Thursday night... 
going to throw the water bottles in the freezer tonight. :thumb: They will be frozen early tomorrow, but by lunch they should be thawed out enough to drink, but still be nice and cold. Cuts down on weight from having to buy tons of ice. 
Going to see if I can snag a jumbo size cooler from my folks house tonight.

man, my jetta is going to be stuffed to the gills... :rofl: going to have to use the roof rack for more then just good looks. :huh:


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

I feel like an elf in santas sweatshop...Got bubble gum and suckers for the kiddos baggie...now I feel like it has everything a kid may want in a free bag of stuff:clap:


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Awesome time...good company and great cars all around. Everyone who helped with the kid area...Your help was invaluable. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. All the kids were really in control..except one maybe. But really it was the best...all we needed was more kids=)


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

:thumb: good job today. had a great time as well as carlie. I think she is sleeping in tomorrow. :bow:


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

TightDub said:


> Awesome time...good company and great cars all around. *Everyone who helped with the kid area...Your help was invaluable. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart.* All the kids were really in control..except one maybe. But really it was the best...all we needed was more kids=)


Quoted...Just to make sure its not missed.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

tim the big thanks goes to you too.....without you putting this together i would have brought 48 hotdogs for no reason.....the kids loved the goodie bags and have been playin with the toys all mornin!! dont think ur efforts werent put to use if the number of kids was low... ur hospitalities made the people that did use them day go by much easier than if they were to have just brought kids with them. im sure your efforts sparked an idea that inevitably grow just as the show itself has.....there will be more kids next year and even more help!!!  and the food was great! ur wife did a great job on the grill and is so nice!!!


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

I agree w/Shane. 

*Tim*, Fantastic job with everything you did to make this happen. You went above and beyond in order to ensure that everything was 1000% better then any of us would have expected.
I have no doubt in my mind that next year will be bigger and better. Now that parents in the community have seen that there _is_ something for their kids to do they will be encouraged to bring them out next year. :thumb: You've made the little snowball at the top of the hill and gave it the push, now it will grow :thumb:

HUGE thanks & :thumb: to *Jeff (Media) * who stepped up with the creation and design of stickers/ logos/ shirts/ coloring books. Fantastic idea, and well executed. 

Finally, *thank you to the H20 tuning/ SoWo staff. *Without you, this would not have been possible. 

My munchkin enjoyed it, as did many others... and at the end of the day thats what matters :thumb:


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks for the duck Tim. hes my little co pilot now. Marvin is the bestest.


----------



## eurovseuro (Aug 5, 2008)

Good work Tim!! You and your wife worked hard.:thumb:


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks man...I saw your new rollers...Very Nice! Thanks for the help...you came in right on time without hesitation.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

we had a great time! thanks for the hospitality Tim. my only regret is that we arrived so late!

next year, i think we will be camping out friday night, so that my family and i can enjoy the whole day there.

i think we all need to hang out more often. i enjoyed meeting some very nice people and putting some faces/names together. we should put together some kind of GTG/BBQ or something for all of us to hang out again, soon.


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

media said:


> i think we all need to hang out more often. i enjoyed meeting some very nice people and putting some faces/names together. we should put together some kind of GTG/BBQ or something for all of us to hang out again, soon.



For sure :thumb: I was thinking of putting something together before it gets too hot outside. 

Jeff, you have an stickers/ baby "dubkids" stuff done yet? I wanna get some for my little one.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

autotragik b3attlewagen said:


> For sure :thumb: I was thinking of putting something together before it gets too hot outside.
> 
> Jeff, you have an stickers/ baby "dubkids" stuff done yet? I wanna get some for my little one.



i have vinyl stickers that i meant to give out at the show. i would be glad to give those to anyone - free of charge - if you want to come out to me and pick them up. i will also include them in any orders.

a quick background on production of my swag and where I am in the process:

the first problem that i ran into was the cost to print. in order to really get this done right, it costs A LOT of money up front and you have to get A TON printed. So luckily, I have found a solution where I can print them myself, and do them in small batches (will be providing silk screening and possibly airbrushing as well). I am in the process of getting all of the materials and equipment needed to do this right. I don't want to produce anything unless it is going to be PERFECT. Also, I'm in the process of getting my online shopping cart done. I am trying to handle two other start-up companies at the same time as this one, so that is why the hold up. 

anyone interested in up-to-the minute statüs, please feel free to join my facebook page or shoot me an email and I will send out a mass email / post an update on facebook when everything is in gear (all contact and facebook links are available at www.dubkids.com . Trying to get this in motion as quickly as possible, so thanks to all that have shown interest, for your patience and encouragement. It will be worth while, I promise. Nothing but the best products for very low prices! Not looking to get rich, just want to get everyone wearing my swag!

Also, there will be an adult line to follow: www.dubgeer.com - but that is down the line a bit. One thing at a time. Please don't be afraid to offer input or ideas. I want this to be a somewhat customizable line of apparel and goods for you and yours.

..PS - sorry for the thread jack.


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

:thumb: let me know if I can help.. I'd love to design some gear. 
I've already got a couple of ideas in my head. :super:


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

feel free to shoot me an email with your ideas, I am always looking for input!

[email protected]


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Southside is gonna throw a bbq sometime this summer and you are all invited We have been talking about this for a minute. Wanted to get thru SOWO first. I am down for any BBQ/GTG with you folks anytime tho. I think it would be cool for all your kids to grow up knowing each other from such events:thumb:

What do yall think about calling the kids area formally..'SOWO lil Volks' With the whole area dedicated to kids...a small carnival of sorts. Make an entrance and rope the area off and all??


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

Did I miss this section?? surely my kids would have spotted it as well?Oh well, they had a great time anyways wading in the river with their Dad. They were able to make friends at the playgrond area just past the pavillion area too. Hope to make this trip next year with something other than the Jetta TDI wagen.


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

rocconut said:


> Hope to make this trip next year with something other than the Jetta TDI wagen.


jealous :bow:


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

rocconut said:


> Did I miss this section?? surely my kids would have spotted it as well?Oh well, they had a great time anyways wading in the river with their Dad. *They were able to make friends at the playgrond area just past the pavillion area too*. Hope to make this trip next year with something other than the Jetta TDI wagen.


 We were on the opposite side of the street. Pass through all the nice cars...pic on first page. It was a nice big area but...Thinkin maybe we shd put it all in the same area as the play ground if at all possible. I never really got to check the whole SOWO area out but I hope it can be worked out. Parents input is priceless...
Oh if u like...there are a couple kiddie bags left...I could send u a few..


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

automan89 said:


> jealous :bow:


Not sure why but it was a last minute change since the Rocco htr control head decided to break earlier in the week not to mention the euro headlight adjusters. 



TightDub said:


> We were on the opposite side of the street. Parents input is priceless...
> Oh if u like...there are a couple kiddie bags left...I could send u a few..


Yes, kiddie bags would be great. :thumb: I'll IM you my addy. There were too many cars in the main field that we once again didn't get to see them all. We did not even make it to the parking lot side this year.


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

did a bang up job, tim!

good to see ya!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks Casey..We had lots of help tho..was good to see u man. 
For media..








Curtesy of Raymondlee and smartchik=)


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

thx tim. first pic i have seen of mine.


----------



## airbornevdub (Oct 4, 2005)

Tim and Melinda, me, my wife and my kids (primarily Jake) really appreciated all that you did. I don't venture outside of the Regional/SE thread, but wanted to come over and tell you how awesome you guys were to put this together. The time, effort and all involved was extreme.

I can't thank you enough, and let me know what I can do next year because we're more than happy to pitch in with whatever will help.

Much respect, and give your wife our thanks as well.

Gregg


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

nice.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Indeed...u cant see the the precious cargo...talk about euro

And thats a very kind post Gregg. It was really good meeting and talking to you in the flesh. You and your family were super nice. Wetre it not for folks who think like you helping it would have been much harder to do and probably not as trouble free. So much help...and next year it will be even better given the interest from all the parents this year.
We all have a lot to be proud of. I am very proud of the result and feedback. I enjoyed the company of everyone that came over. It felt like good ole friends and my wife really thought everyone was very nice. She gets my infatuation with yall now
SOWO kids 2011...whos with me!?


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

TightDub said:


> It felt like good ole friends and my wife really thought everyone was very nice. She gets my infatuation with yall now
> SOWO kids 2011...whos with me!?


Say the word man... you already know I'm there. :thumb: Your wife's gonna want that Eos before she steps foot outside again though. :rofl:


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Ha...Between that or a mk3 coupe...Im gonna be in heaven either way She is really diggin the coupe now too. My plan is coming together...evil laugh, rubs hands as if applying lotion while rolling eyes back and forth as if I were watching a tennis match on my forehead


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

TightDub said:


> Ha...Between that or a mk3 coupe...Im gonna be in heaven either way She is really diggin the coupe now too. My plan is coming together...evil laugh, rubs hands as if applying lotion while rolling eyes back and forth as if I were watching a tennis match on my forehead


hahah, That brown mk3 coupe (Kayla's) is beautiful. 









You still got the mk2 coupe in hibernation?


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

its hard for me to like any mk3. but i really do like that one. now if only mk3's would had a GLI package and have that a coupe...


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

autotragik b3attlewagen said:


> You still got the mk2 coupe in hibernation?


Yessir..Its my future personal barn find Im a coupe fanatic as well as verts..thus my love for the eos(concept C)....I got it bad man.

And Kayla is a pretty girl but she was super cool to speak to considering all the attention she gets.

Brandon...u r on to something my man...Glx coupe FTW


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I will more help next year. I already promised my kids they will attend. I think there pissed they didnt this year. 
I was wayyyyy to hung over to be any help...I could barely sit in my chair. 

I didnt bring mine this year cause I cant imagine entertaning 3 kids for 3 days at a car show. next year I will only be there for 2 with all 3 of them....It will be fun. 

I will start stock piling toys for grab bags ASAP.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

86vwgti8v said:


> I will more help next year....
> 
> I will start stock piling toys for grab bags ASAP.


 Sam..Your contribution is what made most dudders like and want the bags anyway..The diecast made the bags...everything else was fluff. The whole point is to give em a lil dub every year. I am stock pilling em as well... Next year Im thinkin two or three each...we have time I want to do a mini SOWO dis play of sorts next year with the lil cars. Gotta lot of time to think and pull that together tho...


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

TightDub said:


> Ha...Between that or a mk3 coupe...Im gonna be in heaven either way She is really diggin the coupe now too. My plan is coming together...evil laugh, rubs hands as if applying lotion while rolling eyes back and forth as if I were watching a tennis match on my forehead


lol.

i have recently found myself secretly eyeballin' cabby's. funny that, while at the show, my wife pointed one out that she was interested in. that may just be the next project. mmuuaAAAHAHAHA-HA


on another note, i will begin production of swag very, very soon. i have found that it will be much more fun and cost effective for me to produce them myself, in lieu of a production facility. equipment is picked out and will be on the way next week. hope to have shirts ready to go by the end of the month. :thumb:


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

media said:


> lol.
> 
> i have recently found myself secretly eyeballin' cabby's. funny that, while at the show, my wife pointed one out that she was interested in. that may just be the next project. mmuuaAAAHAHAHA-HA
> 
> ...


Awesome news :thumb: 
If you need any help w/ making swag, please let me know... I have been interested in learning how to screen print for a while now. 

Jeff, Taylor has a cabby for sale... :rofl: fresh paint job too. As long as you don't WOT, or drive at partial throttle on a Tuesday between 2-6... should be fine. Its known as the "Pedro-Defeater"

Kroger has been having Hot-wheels cars on sale for $1 or less recently... When I have a free min or two I sort thru them and pick out the dubs and muscle cars.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

autotragik b3attlewagen said:


> Awesome news :thumb:
> If you need any help w/ making swag, please let me know... I have been interested in learning how to screen print for a while now.
> 
> Jeff, Taylor has a cabby for sale... :rofl: fresh paint job too. As long as you don't WOT, or drive at partial throttle on a Tuesday between 2-6... should be fine. Its known as the "Pedro-Defeater"
> ...



Pedro defeater. lol I'll take that challenge.
who is Taylor?

you're welcome to come by my place and check out my setup when it's all ready to go.
:WARNING: i live in dallas :WARNING:
lol


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

Taylor's cabby looks so nice too. those twist and VR lip make it. the car checks out fine. it just runs like poo.


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

automan89 said:


> Taylor's cabby looks so nice too. those twist and VR lip make it. the car checks out fine. it just runs like poo.



it was just made to be a trailer queen, thats all. :laugh:


----------



## automan89 (Sep 17, 2007)

autotragik b3attlewagen said:


> it was just made to be a trailer queen, thats all. :laugh:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Rome-an (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for everything! My kid LOVED it.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

you are very welcome!

and thanks for the great pic!  (new desktop)


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

cienna and carlie were having fun


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

No baloon strutures needed for those two:laugh: Nice pic:thumbup:


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)

TightDub said:


> And Kayla is a pretty girl but she was super cool to speak to considering all the attention she gets.
> 
> Brandon...u r on to something my man...Glx coupe FTW


my brown coupe IS a GLX  and thank you!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

VDUBgirl. said:


> my brown coupe IS a GLX  and thank you!


 Indeed..but yours is very custom(baller)...Im really talking OEM plus. Factory color and interior clean bay...not shaved..nothing that will steal a trophy from yours I really want one for a daily to replace my beloved mk2 coupe. I also had a mk3 gti that I really grew to like b4 I traded it and cash for my cabrio. I really need a hardtop now 
BTW I found a donor for the quarters and doors for free from a buddy. Now I just need another shell. Each time I had a shell to use I could not find doors and such.


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

let me know when you are ready to get rid of that cabby.


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)

TightDub said:


> Indeed..but yours is very custom(baller)...Im really talking OEM plus. Factory color and interior clean bay...not shaved..nothing that will steal a trophy from yours I really want one for a daily to replace my beloved mk2 coupe. I also had a mk3 gti that I really grew to like b4 I traded it and cash for my cabrio. I really need a hardtop now
> BTW I found a donor for the quarters and doors for free from a buddy. Now I just need another shell. Each time I had a shell to use I could not find doors and such.


 i gottcha. that would look nice, sorta like James' coupe? I really like that he did an OEM plus look, but also did MK2 flares to make it a little more custom but still maintains that factory look. 










Thats awesome that you got the doors and quarter for free! I know someone who is trying to sell his MK3 shell. Im not sure how much he is wanting, but if you are interested I can give you his info


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Thats a awesome picture...Both very beautiful cars


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Ditto Sam! That pic is the sh1t! Both are so nice:thumbup: 
VDG..that is exactly the look I want..without the modded mk2 flares of course..Thanks for the lookout on the shell but I have two lined up now one is in case the other falls through. A blk TREK 
Hows the bay coming in yours?


----------



## AWR88 (Sep 17, 2012)

This sounds awesome! Any word on if it will be done in 2013???


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

AWR88 said:


> This sounds awesome! Any word on if it will be done in 2013???


Yes..every year. U will meet some of these same parents and kids there..local folk stroll thru with their kids as well.:thumbup:


----------



## AWR88 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet. I was on the fence about bringing my daughter, but I think it's great y'all do this! Definitely makes me rethink it


----------



## funtington (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

AWR88 said:


> Sweet. I was on the fence about bringing my daughter, but I think it's great y'all do this! Definitely makes me rethink it


The forum is slow and full of kids but we will be there. Most of the folks who come have been every year..and we meet new parents every year. Not a day care and it is pedobear free...so all trolling aside come out meet more parents and have fun around the town of Helen while satisfying ur VW porn fetish:thumbup:


----------



## AWR88 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet! First sowo for all of us, so I'm excited to get the chance to meet everyone!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

For those of you that haven't been to SOWO Kids yet and don't know Tim (tightdub) he is a brilliant comedian and has worked with some really big names in entertainment. This was his idea and we are extremely grateful for the time, energy and resources he has put into SWKids, especially those of us who like taking our kids with us when we travel, please stop and let him know how much you appreciate him making this happen!


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanx but I have to spread the love. Quite a few folk help keep it alive. Including you bro:thumbup: Thanx again for the kind words:beer:


----------



## AWR88 (Sep 17, 2012)

One week left! Getting the princess excited to go!


----------

